# Perching poodles?



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

My new rescue, Mimi, does this! She's like a cat!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Captain is a percher. Must be a small poodle thing  He likes to survey his kingdom from on top of the chair or sofa :lol:


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Mine don't perch but I get a charge out of your pics of yours doing it!! Too cute and funny!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Kodi does it... Mia sits on the couch looking out the window behind it like a human.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Thats so funny..Stella never does that!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Darcy is a total percher. His favourite place is up the back of a sofa. Here's a pic from when he was younger, looking at the poodle forum on my laptop.










and on the back of my parents couch at Halloween (hence the costume!)


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

CK: My Mia lies on the couch, staring out the window as well (as did Midnight, my first spoo).


----------



## okilayla (May 25, 2010)

Gracie perches on back of the couch. Ryker perches on the arm.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Well I don't think I see many dogs doing that!! Lol I got a kick out of the photos you all posted. Desmond certainly has never perched on anything. The closest he comes to that is accidentally sitting on me while we're on the bed!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Vasco is also a percher. I'll have to get a photo of him in 'his' chair, in front of the living room window.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy is a percher - one of her favourite spots is with her bum on the back of the sofa in the bathroom and her feet on the windowsill - from there she can see all the paths and into the neighbours' gardens. (And yes, I have a large bathroom!)


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Kodi keeping a lookout on the back of the couch. The pillows aren't very supportive, but he tries.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Those are all so cute. More like a cat! Mine do not perch but they do sleep on the couch with pillows or hanging their heads over the overstuffed arm rests. Like most poodles, they think they are people too!_


----------



## charity (Jan 23, 2009)

Shamus like the arm of the couch. Only when I'm on the couch....that way he is right beside me or behind my next when I'm on the laptop. Finn is a cuddle on the end pillows kinda guy.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Penny's a percher too. She prefers when I sit on the couch too and she can have her bum on the couch and front paws on my shoulder.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Mini Mum, I apologize for going off topic, but where did you get Cricket's collar? Super cute!
Ok back to topic, Lacey doesn't perch, but my other 3 do


----------



## Mini-Mum (Oct 14, 2010)

Apoodleaday, I make those collars.


*P*eople, *p*lease *p*ost *p*oodle *p*erching *p*ictures!! 


Here's Tailor perching on the back of "her" sofa...


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I love all the pics. They are all so cute

I thought Jenny was the only one that does that. She loves to lay on the back of the couch preferably with her head on someone's shoulder. She prefers to lay on the couch but will try on a chair if I'm sitting on one. 

Betty Jo loves to lay on anything soft, the couch, chair bed, pillow on the floor or even on top of someone. But she doesn't usually lay on the back of things like Jenny unless its on the back of the couch by the window so she can relax and look out. Yes our dogs live a rough life lol.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Well Mia doesn't quite fit on the back of the couch but she sure knows how to get the most comfortable view out the front window!


----------

